# When ripping movies?



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

When I rip my movies to my external hard drive. Even though I select the Dolby dts sound file my receiver displays multi in. The receiver is a avr e300 and I'm streaming from a chrome box running kodi. Am I getting Dolby started or just 2 channel up converted?


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

ps3forlife said:


> When I rip my movies to my external hard drive. Even though I select the Dolby dts sound file my receiver displays multi in. The receiver is a avr e300 and I'm streaming from a chrome box running kodi. Am I getting Dolby started or just 2 channel up converted?


How is your chrome box connected to your receiver?


----------



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

Chromebox is connected via hdmi to my receiver.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

All I can say is I know that Kodi supports Dolby/DTS master files. Did you go into Kodi, and select your audio settings properly? As I recall there is a section where you select how many channels. There is also another part that allows you to select the HDMI audio (mine had 2 different ones to choose from). I think it was in the Settings>Music... It might have been in the Settings>Video part though. :T

Did you enable pass through in Kodi?


----------



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

I do have pass thru enabled. I will have to check my settings again.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

ellisr63 said:


> All I can say is I know that Kodi supports Dolby/DTS master files. Did you go into Kodi, and select your audio settings properly? As I recall there is a section where you select how many channels. There is also another part that allows you to select the HDMI audio (mine had 2 different ones to choose from). I think it was in the Settings>Music... It might have been in the Settings>Video part though. :T
> 
> Did you enable pass through in Kodi?


What he said   . Also to add - make sure the setup is also proper on your chromebox as well.


----------

